# shivering hedgehog?



## valp162 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, so my little Charlie is now 1 year old and I've noticed for the past few weeks she'll kind o stop and do this little movement that looks somewhere between shivering and like a nerve twitch and make a small almost huffing sound. She'll do this a few times in a row and then carry on to either go to sleep or explore or what ever she was doing. I though this would maybe go away but clearly it's not. Anyone else seen or know what this behavior is and if it's serious? 

Since other then that she is perfectly fine and normal and she gets plenty of sleep, activity and food.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It might be what is sometimes called "happy hiccups."  If she's behaving normally otherwise and still eating and drinking just fine, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

